# Hueso Rojo - Flamingo, Everglades Nat'l Park



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Great pics!!!


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

_"He's on the bow again as a giant school of bonefish approached us. He threw a terrible cast, no where near them. As they swam within 30' from the skiff before blowing off. That was the biggest school of bonefish I have ever seen". 
_
Don't ya just hate when that happens.......chit!


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

We had 18mph wind today on the lagoon gusting. Sucked.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Great pics PIB. How difficult it Flamingo to navigate for someone that has never fished there before? 

The lagoon this morning was super windy. Challenging conditions but we ended up with a snook, red and 6 trout and almost got a tarpon. Had a couple hits from the poon on the topwater but couldn't get him hooked up.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Many years ago I used to hunt really big (10lbs +) bones in tailing situations.  When the really big fish tail it looks like a transparent knife blade waving at you....

Great report, it's been years since I owned a skiff that floated in six inches of water.... darn it.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> Great pics PIB. How difficult it Flamingo to navigate for someone that has never fished there before?
> 
> The lagoon this morning was super windy. Challenging conditions but we ended up with a snook, red and 6 trout and almost got a tarpon. Had a couple hits from the poon on the topwater but couldn't get him hooked up.


Where in the blue hell did you find all those fish in the lagoon!?


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2012)

> > Great pics PIB. How difficult it Flamingo to navigate for someone that has never fished there before?
> >
> > The lagoon this morning was super windy. Challenging conditions but we ended up with a snook, red and 6 trout and almost got a tarpon. Had a couple hits from the poon on the topwater but couldn't get him hooked up.
> 
> ...



Not at those "Top Spots" map hotspots! LOL


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Great pics PIB. How difficult it Flamingo to navigate for someone that has never fished there before?
> 
> The lagoon this morning was super windy. Challenging conditions but we ended up with a snook, red and 6 trout and almost got a tarpon. Had a couple hits from the poon on the topwater but couldn't get him hooked up.


It's a little difficult. I mean, the channels are marked. There are no oyster bars to worry about hitting. It's all soft bottom so you don't have to worry about trashing a prop. But make sure you don't chop up the grass. Poll and troll, no motor zones, no entry zones, are all labeled with somewhat new signs. Be aware, we do have tidal swings here. You will get stuck high and really dry if you aren't paying attention to the tide. The nearest tide station is at the Marina, you'd be surprised the time difference in tide just a couple miles away..... Usually, a north or north east wind with a morning low tide means absolutely no water in the bights for most of the day. but other than that, that's about it. running the channels is pretty easy. If you have a GPS with up to date maps, running the park is a breeze. It's the fishing that's tough if you don't know what you're doing. If you do know what you're doing, you'll have a field day. Think about all the water. Now, all the fish tend to congregate in small areas. Use light leaders, because a redfish will not eat a fly with a 20lb tippet 9 out of 10 times. Unless it's just one of those days that they'll eat anything. Redfishing sometimes can be harder than bonefishing. But then there are days where the redfish are going apeshit. Snook are rebounding. Slowly, but they're showing up good in certain areas. If you plan on coming down, give me a call. I'll give you a few pointers.


----------



## lewis_walker (May 22, 2012)

Darn you're making me homesick we're bowhunting in Tn.till about Dec.10 then it will be back to Homestead for the winter.Really nice pics.and fish Great job I'll probably run into you at Ashleys.LCW


----------

